# A Fortune Cookie Never Made Me Laugh So Hard...



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

The kids and I ordered Chinese yesterday.

My fortune cookie read, "A man's best possession is a sympathetic wife."


Pb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Especially if you follow the rules and add "between the sheets" to the end of the fortune.


----------

